# Awaiting Documents



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi,
I need help. I have 9 years of experience in IT. I am an Indian citizen and currently in USA on H1b visa. I have applied for ACS assesement on 17th,February, 2010. Yesterday I got a mail from Rachel Underhill 
"*Revised detailed employer references from each of your employers as none of the references provided include your job details/duties. 
Employer References 
These should be on company letterhead and include the job title, a detailed job description and precise dates of employment. They should also clearly state whether employment was full or part-time along with demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects. Letters of appointment or contracts are not accepted" 
I have worked in total 5 companies and my first two companies have been closed. I did not send the Employer Reference Document in the requested format. So my question is as I am in USA it will be very diffcult to arrange documents from previous companies. I do not know if they will give me this document or not. Please guide me as what are my options and how can I convince them that all my experience is real.

Thanks


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there,

My advice would be to make it as simple as possible for the ex-employers to help you...

I would write the references myself and send them to your previous employers (by e-mail) asking them to print them out on company letterhead, sign and mail back to you - it worked for me.

People by nature are lazy/busy - make it easy and the results will follow.

Good luck

AA


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

AndyA said:


> I would write the references myself and send them to your previous employers (by e-mail) asking them to print them out on company letterhead, sign and mail back to you - it worked for me.


Yep that's how I did it too. 

Keep to the facts and put it in the format that ACS likes. 

For any companies that you can't get into for simply use a statutory declaration (or the equivalent in the USA). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Here are the things that you need to do.

1. Write the self sat declaration saying that you have been worked in the so and so technologies for the so and so companies.

2. Try to find your managers and ask them to give a refrence letter saying that you have been worked under them in a specific role and period. This you need to do both for closed and existing companies , along with these you need to put their contact details , official email ID & Business cards if possible.

3. For the closed companies you need to same as in #2 , but if possible provide a pay slips , tax documents or bank statements.

4. Attest all the documents from a govt body and submit it back to ACS


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

*ACS Assesement*



Ozaspirant said:


> Here are the things that you need to do.
> 
> 1. Write the self sat declaration saying that you have been worked in the so and so technologies for the so and so companies.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for reply.

Do you have any format for statutory declaration? One more thing for the closed companies, if I able to get hold to my managers but they will be in different companies and their id's will be of their present company. Will it work? Where can I find a format for Employer Reference document?

Please guide.

Thanks


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

It works even if your manager is in different company but you need to get his business ID cards and valid contact details in order to give the ACS enough and proper proofs about your employment they may or may not contact your manager but they verify the credentials for sure .......I guess employer refrence and sat declaration formats are in Sticky posts just check it out.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

alternatively search teh forum for stat dec format. I think someone did post it once. and do mention about the 2 closed companies in the stat dec.


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

*ACS Assesement*



anj1976 said:


> alternatively search teh forum for stat dec format. I think someone did post it once. and do mention about the 2 closed companies in the stat dec.


Thanks a ton will do that. I got reply from Rachel saying same thing. I will keep you posted. One more thing my assesement is going on and I have already cleared IELTS (score 7.5 overall). What can I do side by side to save time? Can I apply for Victoria State sponsership without having ACS result? I heard that changes for new SOL list are coming in May. Thats why I am in hurry. I am not using any agent.

Thanks


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

You can't apply SS without ACS results , any way you are done with IELTS and now you need to wait for the ACS grant to come .......Mean time you can go for PCC and Medicals if you want to front load along with your VISA application after getting your ACS results ( Please bear in mind that validity of Medicals and PCC is 6 months only and if you are not able to get CO with in the validity then he may ask new medicals and PCC) BUT I strongly suggest you to wait and watch for ACS results as they are going to bring NEW SOL and depending on it you may decide further steps such as going for SS or not etc...


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

Ozaspirant said:


> You can't apply SS without ACS results , any way you are done with IELTS and now you need to wait for the ACS grant to come .......Mean time you can go for PCC and Medicals if you want to front load along with your VISA application after getting your ACS results ( Please bear in mind that validity of Medicals and PCC is 6 months only and if you are not able to get CO with in the validity then he may ask new medicals and PCC) BUT I strongly suggest you to wait and watch for ACS results as they are going to bring NEW SOL and depending on it you may decide further steps such as going for SS or not etc...


Thanks. I will wait then. By the way what is PCC?


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

PCC - Police Clearance Certificate : This you need to get from every country where you resided for one year or more


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

*ACS Assesement*



Ozaspirant said:


> PCC - Police Clearance Certificate : This you need to get from every country where you resided for one year or more



Ok. Got it now.

Thanks


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

@ Sameer

See attached the Stat Dec format that I used. Hope it helps you 

Cheers!
Satpal


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

*ACS Assesement*



satpal123 said:


> @ Sameer
> 
> See attached the Stat Dec format that I used. Hope it helps you
> 
> ...


Thanks satpal. This is exactly what I was looking for. I am also applying in .Net Technologies. Are you using any agent?

Thanks


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

sameerdutta said:


> Thanks satpal. This is exactly what I was looking for. I am also applying in .Net Technologies. Are you using any agent?
> 
> Thanks


Already Used an agent  ... i got my visa already, see my timeline below hehe


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

*ACS Assesement*



satpal123 said:


> Already Used an agent  ... i got my visa already, see my timeline below hehe



Congrats man. You got your visa today? How much time you have now to go to Australia? Can I have your email? What was the total cost for whole process?

Thanks


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

sameerdutta said:


> Congrats man. You got your visa today? How much time you have now to go to Australia? Can I have your email? What was the total cost for whole process?
> 
> Thanks


Not today, i got the grant last thursday, I have to do the initial entry before 24th Dec 2010


----------



## himanshi (Apr 4, 2010)

PCC is Police Clearance Certificate. You need to get your PCC from wherever you have resided snce last 3 years, I suppose. I dont know the exact duration, you will have to check the website. FOr example in our case, we are Indian nationals and are on work Permit in UK since last 3 years, so our agent advised us to get PCC from UK police as well as Indian Police. You can contact the Indian embassy in US and fill up the form for Indian PCC. It may take upto 6 weeks.


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

*ACS Assesement*



himanshi said:


> PCC is Police Clearance Certificate. You need to get your PCC from wherever you have resided snce last 3 years, I suppose. I dont know the exact duration, you will have to check the website. FOr example in our case, we are Indian nationals and are on work Permit in UK since last 3 years, so our agent advised us to get PCC from UK police as well as Indian Police. You can contact the Indian embassy in US and fill up the form for Indian PCC. It may take upto 6 weeks.



Thanks. From last 3 years I am in USA. So, I need to take PCC only from USA i think.


----------



## himanshi (Apr 4, 2010)

sameerdutta said:


> Thanks. From last 3 years I am in USA. So, I need to take PCC only from USA i think.


No, I am not sure on that part..we are in UK since last 3 years but our Agent has asked us to get PCC from India as well as UK


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

*ACS Assesement*



himanshi said:


> No, I am not sure on that part..we are in UK since last 3 years but our Agent has asked us to get PCC from India as well as UK


Ok. Will do the same.

Thanks


----------



## himanshi (Apr 4, 2010)

I just checked the site, it says if you have resided in any country for more than a year then you need PCC from that country. 
That means, you need PCC from India as well as US. Now, that you are in US, you should consult Indian Embassy in US and fill up the PCC form, then they will send the papers and all to India and get the checks done for you in India...you need not go to India for PCC. And since you have lived in US also for more than 1 year, you should contact US police also for PCC.


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

*ACS Assesement*



himanshi said:


> I just checked the site, it says if you have resided in any country for more than a year then you need PCC from that country.
> That means, you need PCC from India as well as US. Now, that you are in US, you should consult Indian Embassy in US and fill up the PCC form, then they will send the papers and all to India and get the checks done for you in India...you need not go to India for PCC. And since you have lived in US also for more than 1 year, you should contact US police also for PCC.



ok. Thanks


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

*ACS Employer Reference Document and Statutory Declaration*

Hi,
Does any one has format or sample of Employer Reference Document and Statutory Declaration for .Net? I need to create both as I talked to my previous companies and they told me that I can create the document and they will print it in letter head. And 2 of my companies were close, so I need to submit Statutory Declaration for them. Please help me.


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

sameerdutta said:


> Hi,
> Does any one has format or sample of Employer Reference Document and Statutory Declaration for .Net? I need to create both as I talked to my previous companies and they told me that I can create the document and they will print it in letter head. And 2 of my companies were close, so I need to submit Statutory Declaration for them. Please help me.




Hi Sameer,

I have applied to the ACS for Java Specialist , in the month of Jan 2010. Rachel Under Hill is taking my assessment also. To which e-mail id she has responded. Did she changed the status of your application when you try to check through online.

Because for me it is showing in process in the application status since feb last week.

I didn't get any mails from Rachel just like you got regarding the documents.

So Please advise me in this regard.

Thanks 
Narendra


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

*ACS Assesement*



virgoboy said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> I have applied to the ACS for Java Specialist , in the month of Jan 2010. Rachel Under Hill is taking my assessment also. To which e-mail id she has responded. Did she changed the status of your application when you try to check through online.
> 
> ...



Hi Narendra,
She has responsed to [email protected]. Yes, she changed my status to Awaiting Documents. She will take 2-3 days to reply, but she will reply. You also need to provide them Employee Reference documents.

Thanks

Sameer Dutta


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Seniors,
I managed to get employee reference documents from 2 companies. I am creating statutory declaration document for rest of the companies. My question is I do not have any other supporting documents for 2 companies (which were closed) like salary slip, appreciation letter, business card etc as they were my first 2 companies(5 years back). Will it worked if I submit only statutory declaration document with no supporting document? Please guide me.

Thanks

Sameer Dutta


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Forum members,
Please guide me. I am creating statutory declaration document. My question is I do not have any other supporting documents for 2 companies (which were closed) like salary slip, appreciation letter, business card etc as they were my first 2 companies(5 years back). Will it worked if I submit only statutory declaration document with no supporting document? Please guide me.

Thanks

Sameer Dutta


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sameer
please understand this, the more documents u provide, the mroe authentic ur case becomes. if u had to assess someone on basis of just a stat dec, would u?? u r doing this for urself, they would take just a second to mark ur case incomplete. when u have something, why this hesitation to attach the same to your documents?


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Sameer
> please understand this, the more documents u provide, the mroe authentic ur case becomes. if u had to assess someone on basis of just a stat dec, would u?? u r doing this for urself, they would take just a second to mark ur case incomplete. when u have something, why this hesitation to attach the same to your documents?


Hi,
I have send the required documents to ACS. And I send email to ACS asking about the change from ASCO to ANZSCO. And Rachel send me this reply.

"Up to and including 30 June 2010, assessment outcome letters will be issued in ASCO codes only 
From and including 1 July 2010, assessment outcome letters will be issued in ANZSCO codes only

Applicants who hold, or are about to hold, an assessment outcome letter with an ASCO code issued by the ACS prior to 1 July 2010, will be advised on the assessment outcome review process in due course. 

Please regularly visit the Migration Skills Assessment section on the ACS website for updated information"

What does this mean? There is no mapping available till now and there is no annoucment also. Please help me as I cannot do anything except wait.

Thanks

Sameer


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sameer, You said it.. Wait
At this point no one can really say anything, if it is a good idea to wait and then apply for ACS or if it is a good idea to apply now. For those who have applied already cant do much but for those who have not applied and their skill is in the new SOL, I guess it wont make much of a difference if they wait or apply now. Problem is for those whose skill isnt in the list..


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

himanshi said:


> I just checked the site, it says if you have resided in any country for more than a year then you need PCC from that country.
> That means, you need PCC from India as well as US. Now, that you are in US, you should consult Indian Embassy in US and fill up the PCC form, then they will send the papers and all to India and get the checks done for you in India...you need not go to India for PCC. And since you have lived in US also for more than 1 year, you should contact US police also for PCC.


Am in the middle east on a project:
Any idea what should be done if the PCC is said to take more than 90 days (through the local police / indian embassy ??
I believe there must be a limited time when the proof of 'applying for pcc ' or the result should be sent to DIAC?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi mct

well, if the CO asks for PCC, they normally give you 28-30 days to send the requested documents. whereas it takes much longer than that. 28 days is nothing. what you do is when u apply for PCC, they give you an acknowledgment slip, just send the same to the CO as a proof that you have applied already, as and when you get the PCC, you send teh scanned document to them, they usually give more time provided you send them proof that you are working on it


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hi mct
> 
> well, if the co asks for pcc, they normally give you 28-30 days to send the requested documents. Whereas it takes much longer than that. 28 days is nothing. What you do is when u apply for pcc, they give you an acknowledgment slip, just send the same to the co as a proof that you have applied already, as and when you get the pcc, you send teh scanned document to them, they usually give more time provided you send them proof that you are working on it


thanks...


----------



## sameerdutta (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all,
I got my acs assesement result. It is saying that according to the documents provided they have gave me ASCO 2231-79(.Net Specialist). But problem is they give me only 12 months of experience in .Net. But in actual I have more than 5 years of experience. There is one more thing that ASCO codes have been changed to ANZCO code now. 
Please suggest me how I can solve this problem. Do I need to apply again? I already waited for 5 months. I applied on 17th Feb, 2010 and I got my result today 26th July, 2010.

Thanks

Sameer Dutta


----------



## jazz88 (Dec 6, 2012)

sameerdutta said:


> thanks. I will wait then. By the way what is pcc?


police clearance certificate


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Response to Sameer Dutta*

Hi Sameer..

From my understanding i feel your still stuck with the employer reference prob. You really need not worry. Say suppose you have worked in a total of 5 companies 3 in US and 2 in India in the last 10 years and of which two are closed. 

There are two things you need to do for Employer Reference apart from the other docs related to the same like Appointment Letter/Order, Resignation, Salary slip & certificate etc. etc.:

1) Self Statutory declaration
2) Employer/ Colleague Reference Statutory Declaration. 

You need to have a total of One statutory declaration & 5 Reference Stat. Declaration. 

How you do it: 

1) In Self stat mention just two reasons why your not able to get a direct Reference from any of your employers, The Employers you have worked under with tenure, The employers that were closed with reason if any and then the documents you can provide in order to support you Work experience claims. This can be done in India with a two Rupees Stamp paper & Notarized. There are many Notary places available and you get assistance from a relative and tell him to mail a soft copy or hard copy as per convenience. Per Declaration they charge Rs 150 but you can negotiate.

2) In Colleague statutory declaration: Firstly catch hold of one colleague from each of your company you worked with and is above your designation. As if your referrer is writing you draft about him, his designation, the jobs & responsibilities you had done, whether permanent or full time, Gross Salary, Years of experience, your character towards work etc. For the companies you work in India you get it notarized in the same fashion as you do for Self Stat. For the US companies you worked you draft in similar fashion and get an appoint with Notary Person / Judge etc. etc.

Hope I have been able to sort your issue and have attached the sample draft for both. 

Regards

Zak


----------



## ramanimrnon (Dec 22, 2012)

dear sir.please give me advice.my son Msc chemistry and five years experience as Chemist.He would like to migrate to australlia.problem is three years experience as chemist in pharmaceutical firm and two years experience in food industry. Five years experience is needed to get visa.Any problem to get visa his experience in different fields? If any body knows pls help


----------

